# How I spray



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

hdavis said:


> It's all a system of painting, no matter how you do it.


Good point. No matter how you do it you still wont make any money. Lol


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Metro M & L said:


> If the walls are differnt colors and you brush and roll there is no extra step. You just need to know how to operate a brush.


Actually, this discussion was about spraying. If only a wall or two is to be a different color, certainly I'll not bother spraying them, but roll them out. On the other hand, if there are to be many many accent walls all the same color, then I might consider masking them off and knocking them out all at the same time, in quick fashion. If there're a bunch of different colors, I'll probably spray the bulk and then roll out each accent wall.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Did this today. Whiteout whole house. So used a 517 tip everywhere until i hit the kitchen & bath. Here I shielded again to protect the counters. Also kept a wet rag at the ready.



















No, the paint on cabinet is not mine & yes they are replacing the outlet.

Easy peasy, brushless & made $120/hr today.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

A 0.17 tip? That size tip puts out a lot a paint using a decent sized spray rig (Graco Ultra 595 or similar). 

I've sprayed big exteriors with a less sized tip than a 0.17 tip...yikes!. I'm not as concerned with extra paint being used as I am with putting too much paint on in tight areas while spraying. Maybe that was the only tip you had handy at the time?

Same job you did. I'd have used a 415 or even a 413. 8" fan and 0.13 or 0.15 orifice. More manageable all the way around.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

517 for the rest of the unit. 211 in kitchen/bath. I have a 515 but its wore out. I only breakout the 517 when overspray isn't an issue. Otherwise it's the 211. 

Honestly, I've tried the 3** & 4** tips but the way I see it your either spraying balls to walls (517/515) or detail/tight spaces (211).


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Doing a 2 tone today. Heres pics:





























take note of the trim & ceiling. No overspray.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm going to bump this to give an update. I am currently on a 40 apartment repaint, racing the lowballer. We are workin side by side on apartments, so for each one he completes, I do not get to do. I am much more expensive, but time is of the essence in this particular scenario.

I have modified this method to increase efficiency. I hired a 3rd guy just to clean paint shields. Here is the current method:

Spray person 1 takes the Graco Proshot (equipped with the 1 gal backpack, also modified to accept a 210 ff tip) and hits the trim/doors semi gloss white and gets a 1 room jump on spray guy 2.

Spray guy 2 takes the Airlessco LP540 (with a 211 tip) and starts Chasing down the trim guy. He's edging ceilings first throughout the second floor, then comes back for the trim so it has time to set up.

Trim man will naturally finish up first. So he then cleans out and does a color change to help out with the wall guy.

After all edging/cutting in is done throughout the entire unit, it gets serious. The grunt start to backroll for spray guy 2 (with the big rig) and the other spray guy goes around and brushes out areas that could not be shielded. 

Areas like outside corners, small gaps over/between doorways, etc... He also starts re installing outlets covers/doorknobs.

This keeps everyone busy, especially the spray guys during the edging. The secret is to not stop edging, if the spray guys have to stop it slows everything down.

With this method, I have increased production to ridiculous levels and kept the cost of sundries down exponentially. It is also scalable, easily taught, and repeatable, with good quality control as well.:clap:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the update - let us know how the race turns out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

How much per unit?


----------



## SublimeSati (Apr 10, 2015)

*That's how I was trained.*



Metro M & L said:


> Masking walls takes twice as long as just painting them. Thats why its shoot ceilings, shoot trim, brush and roll walls. And you spend less on masking.


That's my process. 

I have a question for the OP. You shoot the ceiling for the entire house in one shot right? You're not including the ceilings in your room by room process?

I can't imagine switching between your ceiling paint and your enamel crown/base for each room would be efficient.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

Do you cut the walls with a brush and then spray it? The pic with the roller on the wall looks like it's been cut. Is it possible to get an close up of the top of base and side of trim and ceiling cut after all is done?


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes one color at a time. Less purging, change overs. 90% brushless. Some places you just can't shield.

I'll take pics tomorrow. I was told today, the current painter quit today. So it's all ours. They asked me to restrict it to one a day as we are now 8 units ahead and maintenance needs to catch up.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Driftweed said:


> Yes one color at a time. Less purging, change overs. 90% brushless. Some places you just can't shield.
> 
> I'll take pics tomorrow. I was told today, the current painter quit today. So it's all ours. They asked me to restrict it to one a day as we are now 8 units ahead and maintenance needs to catch up.


1 a day? I guess the figured you could make a living if you did two a day.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

Congrats on getting the gig all to yourself, kinda bites pushing you back to 1 a day, sounds like half a day's work. Can u bug out and let them get caught up to you and go make some $ elsewhere?


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

That's exactly the plan. I still have 5 apartments & 150 doors at my main customers complex, 2 drywall jobs, & 1 bathtub at another complex to do this month as well. I was kind of worried about pulling off the other work until they slowed me down.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Driftweed said:


> I took a trick from oconomowic & broke out the sharpies! He still draws better than me though


 You invoked his evil name :laughing: and even spelled it wrong. Takes the place of not being able to pronounce it....
"I can no more walk"

Just having fun ... carry on with the "apply and let dry" white board and talk


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

carzie said:


> Do you cut the walls with a brush and then spray it? The pic with the roller on the wall looks like it's been cut. Is it possible to get an close up of the top of base and side of trim and ceiling cut after all is done?


Here ya go. We have found it better to spray in a vertical pattern vs horizontal. Next post I'll show trim/doors


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

This apartment, the carpet is being replaced. Which only makes things easier haha


----------

